# I won a Colnago Superissimo Kid's Bike on the evil 'Bay!



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

****UPDATE*** on the Colnago Superissimo Kid's Bike on the evil 'Bay!*

Judging by some of the latest responses, it seems that a few of you did not read the update I added to this thread as a Reply Post. That is probably my bad as I know it is common practice to not read every reply. Anyhow, the Reply I posted is copied below in bold and bracketed by **. Sorry for the confusion.

*** Well, I have some news I'd like to share with everyone about this bike. The jackA$$ seller is apparently re-negging on the sale. I've paid for the item on the 17th of Oct and still haven't received the bike. I sent him 5 emails asking him WTF is going on and no response whatsoever. My guess is that the turd wanted more for the bike and is not happy with the final sale price. I assume he intends to ignore all communications from me and ebay (I asked ebay to contact the seller to ask on the status of the shipping), until I file a case against him to get my money back. I bet dollars to donuts that this bike comes back on ebay in another month or two with a higher reserve or BIN price. What a facking TURD!!!

I can't believe this seller who has so many past sales on ebay and up till now, not one bad review is doing this to me. Well, he has one negative review now. What I think this turd fails to realize is that whatever incremental gain he might gain from re-listing this bike will most likely be lost from all the incremental losses he'll incur on all his other sales. Karma is a beyotch.
***

I know I probably spent too much but what the heck!!! It is NOS and looks pristine! Plus, it is white, and Campy-equipped. Bought it for our 4 yr old who is currently way too small for it. Also, he currently rides a balance bike and hasn't quite yet mastered the pedaling thing.  But he will eventually learn and will grow into it (in about 4 years). I know it is a long way away before, but these things don't come by often and so we felt we had to jump on it. I am soooo stoked for this bike for my boy!!! In fact, I don't think I've ever been this excited about a bike purchase.

Here is the link:
Colnago Superissimo Kids Children Road Bike NOS | eBay

Here are the photos from the ad. And 2 pics of my boy showin' the "guns".


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that's very nice

but you are really crazy, $950 WTF ?

I really wish your boy appreciates it and becomes the 2031 TDF winner.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that's very nice
> 
> but you are really crazy, $950 WTF ?
> 
> I really wish your boy appreciates it and becomes the 2031 TDF winner.


I know!!! I told you I probably paid more than I should have!!! (waaay more in your opnion. ) I am nuts, NUTS!!!- what can I say??? 

I considered that this was new old stock and probably ultra rare. I wonder what the retail price was when it came out? I would guess that it was somewhere around $700-$800, but that is just a Wild A$$ Guess! 

This baby will hang in the garage for 4 or 5 years until my boy can ride it. If he has an aversion to riding (what kids would?), I think I can sell it for close to what I paid. There are a lot of cuckcoo for Colnago people out there.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I was thinking of getting that one too on ebay , but wasn't sure if my daughter or son would take up cycling since they are too young too . Cool bike !


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

A deal at twice the price IMO. Very cool and you surely won't see another in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

jaydg said:


> I was thinking of getting that one too on ebay , but wasn't sure if my daughter or son would take up cycling since they are too young too . Cool bike !


Hey jaydg, I'm glad you didn't bid against me. I was prepared to shell out a couple hundred more!  

Is your Ext P fixed yet?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

That's a beautiful bicycle!

...and a happy, cute kiddo that's for sure.

Both of my boys are strong riders, and they have had their share of cool bikes as well.

They started on on nice bikes while we spent a summer with our family in Bayern.

They are capable now of riding well in my Saturday group, and soon will easily surpass their aging father.

Good show, Ride Fly.


----------



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

Really, was that bike for the kid or yourself?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

lnavarrete said:


> Really, was that bike for the kid or yourself?


You beat me to it!

OP- The bike is worth every penny, even more if your son actually likes it as much as you do.

I bought my son a Specialized Allez Jr (NOS 2006, no longer made) and for sure I like the bike MUCH more than he does. I should have bought him a POS first, so that when he did get the Allez he would appreciate it more.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Well, I have some news I'd like to share with everyone about this bike. The jackA$$ seller is apparently re-negging on the sale. I've paid for the item on the 17th of Oct and still haven't received the bike. I sent him 5 emails asking him WTF is going on and no response whatsoever. My guess is that the turd wanted more for the bike and is not happy with the final sale price. I assume he intends to ignore all communications from me and ebay (I asked ebay to contact the seller to ask on the status of the shipping), until I file a case against him to get my money back. I bet dollars to donuts that this bike comes back on ebay in another month or two with a higher reserve or BIN price. What a facking TURD!!!

I can't believe this seller who has so many past sales on ebay and up till now, not one bad review is doing this to me. Well, he has one negative review now. What I think this turd fails to realize is that whatever incremental gain he might gain from re-listing this bike will most likely be lost from all the incremental losses he'll incur on all his other sales. Karma is a *****.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Jessica1988 said:


> Thank you for this nice thread...


really? are you padding your post count?

or did i really offend with my french? if i've offended, i apologize. otherwise, ...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I went back and looked at the eBay listing and noticed the bike is in Alps, Austria. Maybe he found out that it will cost WAY more than $95 to ship it to the US?

I agree with you that he hoped to sell it for more (everyone does) so he probably has big time sellers remorse. I hope you get it resolved. Good luck.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

BunnV said:


> I went back and looked at the eBay listing and noticed the bike is in Alps, Austria. Maybe he found out that it will cost WAY more than $95 to ship it to the US?
> 
> I agree with you that he hoped to sell it for more (everyone does) so he probably has big time sellers remorse. I hope you get it resolved. Good luck.


Thanks Bunn. Yea, the shipping may be more, maybe up to $150 or so to ship from the Alps but I'd be happy to pay the actual shipping charges. But he refuses to communicate with me at all. Unless I can get ebay to threaten to shut him down, which of course won't happen, I am resigned to going through the process and getting my money back. Still ticks me off to no end.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you can ask him to ship it to me and we then can wait until your boy is big enough, then you can come and pick it up


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Good for you!

He is one lucky kid, to have a dad like you and a bike like that when he is 4!

I am still searching for my Colnago or Merckx....


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow that is nice! Lucky kid ;P


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ride-Fly that really sucks. Hope you get it resolved...but not sounding good. Bummer!


----------



## jaysar (Nov 9, 2011)

nice bike...happy riding!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Just looked at the ebay listing. Sounds like you might get the bike after all and that the seller has sent it? Let us know if you get the bike. That thing is pretty cool.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

nightfend said:


> Just looked at the ebay listing. Sounds like you might get the bike after all and that the seller has sent it? Let us know if you get the bike. That thing is pretty cool.



Agree. Allow for 4 weeks at least. Agree also that communication would have helped. Let us know when it arrives.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nightfend said:


> Just looked at the ebay listing. Sounds like you might get the bike after all and that the seller has sent it? Let us know if you get the bike. That thing is pretty cool.


Nope. Jacka$$ never sent it. Never returned any of my queries. Had to file a case against him and he sent back my payment right away. In the ebay questionnaire, I annotated that I still want the bike but ebay didn't even try to get the seller to send it. I was immediately notified (within 2 hours) that the seller refunded my payment. He definitely wanted more for the bike than he got. I am assuming he thought there would be a lot of interest and a bidding war on it. He should have set a higher reserve.

Life is too short to be pissed. So, I am over it. Still, KARMA is a ... :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

Ride-Fly , since that deal didn't push through . I chanced on this 

1974 Colnago EDDY MERCKX boy racer frame 44cc kid vintage road bike Campagnolo | eBay

wow Molteni ! that looks trip ! but only a frame and fork. Maybe your boy would like it ?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Probably because you left him negative feedback. And it's a lot more then $150 to ship to the states from Austria.

I hate when people abuse the feedback system.

Your kid will appreciate a beater bike anyway. Kind of like getting a teenager a vintage Porsche as a first car, not a great idea.

Oh and Karma is just a fancy word for losers.

Good luck with your claim.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought my son a new '92 Bridgestone RB-2 50cm Blue and Tusk. ... The catalogue says True Temper tubing, but it was Ishiwata just like the RB-1 ... Frame weight was 4 pounds. Got a real deal as it had some road rash from a test ride.

He rode alot, centuries and rail-trails. His main sport was swimming and he bicycled for fun.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

carbonLORD said:


> Probably because you left him negative feedback. And it's a lot more then $150 to ship to the states from Austria.
> 
> I hate when people abuse the feedback system.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Are you saying I shouldn't have left Morillon01 bad feedback? I waited about 4 weeks, at that point I was pretty damn sure I wasnt going to receive the Colnago. Even if the shipping would have been a lot more than $95, Morillon01 should have communicated with me. Had he told me it would have cost $200 for shipping, I might have paid for it. 

The bike was as much for me as it was for my boy. I'm a huge Colnago fan and budding collector. I would have probably kept it hanging on the living room wall had my son shown no interest in cycling. Also, this is t his first bike. Could have been his first "real" road bike but definitely not his first bike. 

Last thing, which you didn't catch from my other posts, is that the douche refunded the money within 2 hours of filing my claim. He had no intention of following through on the sale. My claim is closed. I wanted eBay to resolve the sale to completion of the transaction, ie convincing douche to send the bike but instead they took the easy way out and accepted the refund.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Winters said:


> I bought my son a new '92 Bridgestone RB-2 50cm Blue and Tusk. ... The catalogue says True Temper tubing, but it was Ishiwata just like the RB-1 ... Frame weight was 4 pounds. Got a real deal as it had some road rash from a test ride.
> 
> He rode alot, centuries and rail-trails. His main sport was swimming and he bicycled for fun.


Nice! Got pics? Was it a 700c size frame? The Colnago I bid on is a 24" wheeled bike.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

jaydg said:


> Ride-Fly , since that deal didn't push through . I chanced on this
> 
> 1974 Colnago EDDY MERCKX boy racer frame 44cc kid vintage road bike Campagnolo | eBay
> 
> wow Molteni ! that looks trip ! but only a frame and fork. Maybe your boy would like it ?


Wow Is right!!!! That is bad to the bone!!! But it is already at $910 for F/F only so it is way too much than I'd want to spend. But damn that is sweet!!! Thanks for pointing that out jay!!!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

The RB-2 was 700c and their smallest model ... He was just tall enough to ride it safely ... 

We trained on the Skyline Drive in Virginia ..... In his senior year in HS, he could beat me on the hill climbs: my Fuji was heavier and no match for the RB-2. He grew out of the RB and switched to a C'dale mountain bike. ... Now he has a '88 -'89 C'dale SR900 3.0 frame Chorus equip. 

We gave the RB-2 to lady friend who'd been a mountain bike rider/racer until she hit her 40's and had knee issues. Now she's into road bikes, charity weekend rides, B&B wine tour rides, and such.

The Colnago sounds great ... good luck on Ebay ... it's only slightly less bizzare than craigslist.


----------

